# Free push hands event in El Paso tx



## Sean Kovarovic (Mar 7, 2020)

El Paso Push Hands And Light Sparring Meetup


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Mar 12, 2020)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> El Paso Push Hands And Light Sparring Meetup



























YouTube

YouTube

3/11/20 El Paso taijiquan meetup, me and Eric Wright

3/11/20 El Paso taijiquan meetup, me teaching push hands


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2020)

Do you ever do push hands with stepping (moving)?
Have you trained 3 step and 4 corner?


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Mar 12, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do you ever do push hands with stepping (moving)?
> Have you trained 3 step and 4 corner?


Yes... I have a few videos stepping and doing da shou stepping. I do practice da lu and the 3 step thing, nah, it's not useful


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2020)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> Yes... I have a few videos stepping and doing da shou stepping. I do practice da lu and the 3 step thing, nah, it's not useful



3 step can be very useful, depends on how you train it, and the reason you train it


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 12, 2020)

It's time to stop all MA group event.


----------

